# Apple Unveils Hardware Specs. Updates for iMacs, Mac Pro, and a New Cinema Display



## btarunr (Jul 27, 2010)

Apple today announced a large-scale refresh of its Mac line of computers. The refresh includes new models, and hardware updates on existing ones. Highlights include: 1. a complete transition to Intel 2010 Core Series processors (i3/i5/i7, across the board), a speed step up on existing SKUs, and a brilliant new Cinema display. To begin with, the entire range of iMac desktops now feature Core i3/i5/i7 processors, moving forward from Core 2 Duo that featured on the lower models. The lineup starts with Core i3 processors with speeds of up to 3.06 GHz (at the 21.5" $1,199 point), Core i3 3.20 GHz (at 21.5" $1,499 and 27" $1,699 points), and 2.80 GHz Core i5 quad-core (at the 27" $1,999 point). 

Earlier, the 27", $1,999 model featured a 2.66 GHz Core i5 processor. Each of these models optionally offer faster processors. While the 21.5" $1,199 model packs ATI Radeon HD 4670 512 MB graphics, the $1,499 and $1,699 models come with ATI Radeon HD 5670 512 MB graphics, and the 27" one packs ATI Radeon HD 5750 1 GB. All models pack 4 GB of dual-channel DDR3-1333 MHz memory.



 

 




Next up is a similar specifications update for the top of the line Mac Pro. This highly scalable and customizable workstation from Apple comes in two basic price-points from where customers can expand or buy the system with its default configuration. At $2,499, the Mac Pro is driven by a single Intel Xeon W3530 2.80 GHz quad-core processor with 8 MB of L3 cache, 3 GB of triple-channel ECC DDR3-1066 MHz memory, ATI Radeon HD 5770 1 GB graphics, 1 TB of HDD storage and room for expansion, while at $1,000 more, the $3,499 model is powered by two Xeon E5620 2.40 GHz quad-core processors (dual-socket), 6 GB of memory, and HD 5770 1 GB as well. These models have the option of single and dual socket six-core processors. 

Apple topped it off with a new 27-inch Cinema display that makes use of the latest display technologies. The new display maintains an aspect ratio of 16:9, with a native resolution of 2560 x 1440 pixels (same as 27" iMacs), with an IPS panel, ambient light sensor that adjusts the display to the lighting conditions, and makes use of LED-backlit that makes illumination more uniform when compared to CFL-based illumination. Other features include a built-in iSight camera, and 3-port USB 2.0 hub. The Cinema display now only uses mini-DisplayPort as its connection. Said to release in September, the new 27-inch Cinema display goes for $999.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 27, 2010)

Very Overpriced as usual.... Nice to see Apple using ATI cards this time around tho.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 27, 2010)

honestly, that price is worth it considering the 27" 2560x1440 IPS display


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 27, 2010)

I'd love to someday have an iMac, I'll just have to sell every single computer I have plus some to get it. But these look like some very nice models.


----------



## djisas (Jul 27, 2010)

The 27 screen is good n all, but is a hd5750 going to power it??
For that screen to play nice, you would need at least an 5870 and at least an i7...
For 2k id buy an i7 + 6GB ram + 5870 and the rest of the hardware, and mb save some cash...


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jul 27, 2010)

New IPS cinema at 2560x1440 and camera is a steal at $999. I will look closely at reviews.  But VERY SILLY not to have a DVI or HDMI input.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 27, 2010)

djisas said:


> The 27 screen is good n all, but is a hd5750 going to power it??
> For that screen to play nice, you would need at least an 5870 and at least an i7...
> For 2k id buy an i7 + 6GB ram + 5870 and the rest of the hardware, and mb save some cash...



You wouldn't need an i7 or anything, but I don't think a 5750 is really going to cut the mustard at that resolution either. But it's pretty common knowledge that even though Steam is out for OSX now, Mac's are not for HD gaming. A 5750 will do wonderfully for pretty much everything else besides modern 3D gaming on there.

But remember, you can always run the games windowed at whatever resolution you like.


----------



## djisas (Jul 27, 2010)

You have a point there, gaming on mac doesnt seem to promising, but as multimedia, it might do a fine job...

Still even if i could afford one, i rather build my own rig and make it look cooler...
The screen might be worth it thought...


----------



## HillBeast (Jul 27, 2010)

What an absolute ripoff for that Mac Pro. They couldn't even do a 5870, only a 5770. Sure those are still good cards, but come on Apple, they are essencially the same as the 4870 you had in the previous generation Mac Pros. Those Mac Pros aren't looking quite so 'Pro' anymore, they more just seem like a bunch of lies.

EDIT: You can customise it to get a 5870, but who's betting my Sapphire Vapor-X costs less than adding a 5870 to a Mac Pro?


----------



## djisas (Jul 27, 2010)

A pro should come with an heavy weight 5970 for some badass raw power and at that price it could have 12Gb of ram too...


----------



## Disparia (Jul 27, 2010)

The HD 5770 is the base option, Apple has 5870's available as well.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 27, 2010)

Apple will get no love at this forum. Most of us are about building our own systems. Apple can not compete against any of us on this forum, at all. 

However they don't need or want to appeal to us. 

For one we make up a fraction of the market place. 
Another is there are plenty of logo driven elitist trendy hipsters that will willing pay for this. They will even Line up and camp in front of the store to be one of the first to own it. That is Apples market. (Not to say ALL apple consumers are this way... but...)

Also that screen is pretty bad ass.


----------



## buggalugs (Jul 27, 2010)

hmmm the first IPS LED backlit screen on the market? Hopefully we will see some from other companies soon.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 28, 2010)

They are only using HD5XXX series cards as the hardcore MAC users demanded DX11.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 28, 2010)

Remember that the iMac's uses Radeon Mobility cards and note desktop GPUs... so in other words, what you get is slower than the desktop counterparts.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jul 28, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Apple will get no love at this forum. Most of us are about building our own systems. Apple can not compete against any of us on this forum, at all.
> 
> However they don't need or want to appeal to us.
> 
> For one we make up a fraction of the market place.



Apple is a fraction of the market as far as I'm concerned. 

I better get in some bona fide hating here: I had the displeasure of helping a friend with a macbook pro. Man, I thought windows UI was bad...


----------



## runevirage (Jul 28, 2010)

LED IPS looks cool, too bad it will be ruined by Apple's mirror-like gloss.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 28, 2010)

TheLostSwede said:


> Remember that the iMac's uses Radeon Mobility cards and note desktop GPUs... so in other words, what you get is slower than the desktop counterparts.



Nah, those are desktop GPUs on MXMs (just like Eurocom does it with their high end notebooks). If they used Mobility GPUs, they would mention it, because "Mobility" is as much part of the GPU's name as "Radeon". It's "Mobility Radeon".


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 28, 2010)

I gotta admit, not bad..
Honestly they are very solid specs and they are Apple's?
hmmm..
I'm very confused...
Compared to other Brands with similar builds using Windows The prices aren't that bad 
Still high IMO but not douche bag High


----------



## Wile E (Jul 28, 2010)

djisas said:


> The 27 screen is good n all, but is a hd5750 going to power it??
> For that screen to play nice, you would need at least an 5870 and at least an i7...
> For 2k id buy an i7 + 6GB ram + 5870 and the rest of the hardware, and mb save some cash...



People that buy iMacs specifically do not want a tower. You are comparing 2 different markets.

New lineup is looking pretty nice. I would like to replace my white 20" Intel iMac with one of these. Are the 21.5s IPS as well? And what socket cpu are these?

The top of the line 27" has the option for a 2.93Ghz i7 with HT.

EDIT: Yep, the 21.5 is also IPS.


----------



## djisas (Jul 28, 2010)

Wile E said:


> People that buy iMacs specifically do not want a tower. You are comparing 2 different markets.
> 
> New lineup is looking pretty nice. I would like to replace my white 20" Intel iMac with one of these. Are the 21.5s IPS as well? And what socket cpu are these?
> 
> ...



But isnt that a tower i see on the pics??


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 28, 2010)

I wonder what's bigger, apple's market share or the market share taken up by custom rigs.


----------



## Cheeseball (Jul 28, 2010)

djisas said:


> But isnt that a tower i see on the pics??



That's a Mac Pro, not an iMac.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 28, 2010)

djisas said:


> But isnt that a tower i see on the pics??



This is an iMac. It's the entire computer.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 28, 2010)

lol at all the mac haters trying to come up with a reason to hate this lineup. face it, you want one!


----------



## djisas (Jul 28, 2010)

I'd sell it if someone offered me one and build myself a decent windows gaming rig...


----------



## NC37 (Jul 28, 2010)

Did you just miss the last generation? The 5770 is a great selection for the stock graphics from the last gens which had Geforce 130s. In fact, looking at all the years of the towers from the G5 era to now, the 5770 is probably the best midrange part they've ever used in terms of performance vs the high end BTO option. 

It does surprise me that they didn't use a 5770 in the high end i7 iMac, or a 5830. But then, the high end iMacs have been notorious for heat issues in previous gens. Specially when they added a high performance CPU with an upper midrange GPU. Just turned the things into mini ovens. 

I still wouldn't buy. Not because I don't like the specs. I do better than past gens. But cost of upgrading my current PC build would be only $540 if I went with dual 460 SLIs and a new Phenom. When considering that vs $3,000+ cause I wouldn't want a stock Mac, no way. Theres no way I'd consider an AIO machine so iMac is out. Then the Mini is little more than a toy in my eyes. 

In the end, theres no Mac for me and Apple refuses to just make a cheap upgradable tower again like they had in the RISC era. $1000-$2000 tower that is not Xeon based is not too much to ask. Personally I just don't think they want to design another tower case again. They've been stagnating on the brushed metal for over 5 years now. That and they don't like the idea of people keeping machine for years like in the past. My last Mac is from 04, and last tower is from 01, generally I tend to get a good 5 years at least out of Macs if not more. Upgrade them as far as they'd go before buying again. Apple is likely ok with some of that on the overpriced Pros, but if there was a cheaper tower I'm sure they'd hate that.


----------



## djisas (Jul 28, 2010)

It is made so you can buy a new mac every 2 years and dish like 2000+ every time and throw your old to the garbage...
Its basically a console, mb a ps3 can do more than those macs for under 400...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 28, 2010)

djisas said:


> It is made so you can buy a new mac every 2 years and dish like 2000+ every time and throw your old to the garbage...
> Its basically a console, mb a ps3 can do more than those macs for under 400...



huh?


----------



## djisas (Jul 28, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> huh?



I was replaying to NC37, having a stock mac with very low upgrade options...
Like in consoles your hardware lasts less and makes you buy a new machine more often wasting more money...


----------



## AsRock (Jul 28, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> lol at all the mac haters trying to come up with a reason to hate this lineup. face it, you want one!



LMAO, i just want the OS every thing else i can get much cheaper than they sell it for.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 28, 2010)

AsRock said:


> LMAO, i just want the OS every thing else i can get much cheaper than they sell it for.



maybe a mac pro but not an imac.


----------



## djisas (Jul 28, 2010)

The imac is ideal for non advanced users and for those who want a very practical and compact machine for their daily use, like the design and can waste the money...
Everyone else will just buy something under 1k or for extreme users they will buy the best they can get...

As for me, i need to invest at least 600€ or close to 700-800$, but im waiting for news on intel and ati upcoming hardware...


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 28, 2010)

djisas said:


> The imac is ideal for non advanced users and for those who want a very practical and compact machine for their daily use, like the design and can waste the money...
> Everyone else will just buy something under 1k or for extreme users they will buy the best they can get...
> 
> As for me, i need to invest at least 600€ or close to 700-800$, but im waiting for news on intel and ati upcoming hardware...





NC37 said:


> Did you just miss the last generation? The 5770 is a great selection for the stock graphics from the last gens which had Geforce 130s. In fact, looking at all the years of the towers from the G5 era to now, the 5770 is probably the best midrange part they've ever used in terms of performance vs the high end BTO option.
> 
> It does surprise me that they didn't use a 5770 in the high end i7 iMac, or a 5830. But then, the high end iMacs have been notorious for heat issues in previous gens. Specially when they added a high performance CPU with an upper midrange GPU. Just turned the things into mini ovens.
> 
> ...



Have either of you ever owned a mac?


----------



## djisas (Jul 28, 2010)

Nop...
Im purely saying what i think based on the little i know...
It's mostly a financial problem and a certain dislike toward the brand call me biased or whatever, but thats what we outside the mac world see things, or at least try...

Actually i would never buy any Apple product, like iphone 4, its seems every now and then apple screw's up, plus their apple players aint the best in the universe and there are always a better and cheaper option...


----------



## AsRock (Jul 28, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> maybe a mac pro but not an imac.



True, but i would not touch a imac and would buy a laptop before that.  But some one must like them huh so they must be doing some thing right .


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 28, 2010)

i just find it completely retarded that people on TPU and other tech forums bash Macs for their high price and then they immediately go out and build their own $2000 machine and put Windows on it.


----------



## djisas (Jul 28, 2010)

If we can build a better rig with a more widely used and supported os, not being restrained with the hardware choices, i think any non mac lover would do the obvious choice of spending those 2k on a custom rig, built to his image and not to someone's else image...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 28, 2010)

djisas said:


> If we can build a better rig with a more widely used and supported os, not being restrained with the hardware choices, i think any non mac lover would do the obvious choice of spending those 2k on a custom rig, built to his image and not to someone's else image...



of course, because you can build your own. but you are still willing to spend the same amount of money. so the price is not an issue. if you are talking value, well the Mac build quality is excellent, their tech support is superb and their software is fantastic. so price goes beyond simply the hardware.


----------



## kevikev (Jul 28, 2010)

$999 for the 27" LED Cinema Display with 90% of the pixels of the 2560x1600 30" display.

Hopefully this means either an LED version of the 30" is coming or will drive the price of the 30" down.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 28, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> lol at all the mac haters trying to come up with a reason to hate this lineup. face it, you want one!



I want the screen only .


----------



## djisas (Jul 28, 2010)

with that price i can get myself a good 40 1080 lcd, spend another 1k upgrading my rig and get the best of 2 worlds...
But then again, i dont have 2k to waste...

I think that's enough discussing, these fights never end and lead nowhere...


----------



## kevikev (Jul 29, 2010)

djisas said:


> with that price i can get myself a good 40 1080 lcd, spend another 1k upgrading my rig and get the best of 2 worlds...
> But then again, i dont have 2k to waste...
> 
> I think that's enough discussing, these fights never end and lead nowhere...



Yeah, since a 40" 1920x1080 resolution is equivalent to a 27" 2560x1440 resolution


----------



## AsRock (Jul 29, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> of course, because you can build your own. but you are still willing to spend the same amount of money. so the price is not an issue. if you are talking value, well the Mac build quality is excellent, their tech support is superb and their software is fantastic. so price goes beyond simply the hardware.



The love of building ya own cannot beat it.  And at least i know whats in it for sure and to say the least when you build ya own you get a better warranty with most parts.


And i know my system is cooled better too. Apple do some really shady crap COUGH iphone was the last one i believe.  I guess it's a peace of mind .


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 29, 2010)

As someone who has used Macs since the Apple II and still uses one professionally I say Apple hasn't made a good computer since the Quicksilver IMO.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Jul 29, 2010)

Buying an iMac is one of the dumbest mistakes in buying hardware, ever.

You're paying extra for a decent monitor that has no video input of any form.
In 6 years, that monitor is still good as a viewing device, but by that time it'll be eternally stuck to the then-useless hardware.

Not to mention that HD4670.. a 2H 2010 "update" of a $1200 computer with a 2 year-old mid-range GPU (which probably sells like $25 for them).
Hooray for greediness.





Easy Rhino said:


> i just find it completely retarded that people on TPU and other tech forums bash Macs for their high price and then they immediately go out and build their own $2000 machine and put Windows on it.



Those $2000 windows machines have 2-5x more performance than the $2000 Mac, exponencially higher compatibility with software and hardware and there's practically no objective advantage in getting the Mac.

Your criticism doesn't really make much sense.
Plus, "retarded" is an actual medical condition and shouldn't be used to mock people.






Easy Rhino said:


> of course, because you can build your own. but you are still willing to spend the same amount of money. so the price is not an issue. if you are talking value, well the Mac build quality is excellent, their tech support is superb and their software is fantastic. so price goes beyond simply the hardware.



Excellent, superb and fantastic? 
I guess it must be really great, incredible and amazing!


----------



## devguy (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh, glad to see Macs are getting HD 5xxx series cards.  This means that hackintoshes will have driver support for the HD 58xx series cards.  Schweet.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 29, 2010)

djisas said:


> Nop...
> Im purely saying what i think based on the little i know...
> It's mostly a financial problem and a certain dislike toward the brand call me biased or whatever, but thats what we outside the mac world see things, or at least try...
> 
> Actually i would never buy any Apple product, like iphone 4, its seems every now and then apple screw's up, plus their apple players aint the best in the universe and there are always a better and cheaper option...



Didn't think so.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 29, 2010)

ToTTenTranz said:


> Buying an iMac is one of the dumbest mistakes in buying hardware, ever.
> 
> You're paying extra for a decent monitor that has no video input of any form.
> In 6 years, that monitor is still good as a viewing device, but by that time it'll be eternally stuck to the then-useless hardware.
> ...



yes. excellent, superb and fantastic. have you ever used an mac pro or an imac? the quality of the builds are far better than dell, or hp or sony machines.  apple tech support is continually rated as the best of any electronics company in the world. and the OS is based on BSD, the most stable and developer friendly platform. 

of course you can build your own machine for less, but that is comparing apples and oranges. compare a mac to a dell or an hp as far hardware, support and software are concerned.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 29, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> yes. excellent, superb and fantastic. have you ever used an mac pro or an imac? the quality of the builds are far better than dell, or hp or sony machines.  apple tech support is continually rated as the best of any electronics company in the world. and the OS is based on BSD, the most stable and developer friendly platform.
> 
> of course you can build your own machine for less, but that is comparing apples and oranges. compare a mac to a dell or an hp as far hardware, support and software are concerned.


Whats the warranty if your Mac pro breaks down ?. Just curious as with DELL they send some one to your house.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 29, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Whats the warranty if your Mac pro breaks down ?. Just curious as with DELL they send some one to your house.



not sure actually. i believe there is the standard 1 year warranty on all issues and then you can buy more years sort of like insurance.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Jul 29, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Whats the warranty if your Mac pro breaks down ?. Just curious as with DELL they send some one to your house.



Acer too, at least in my country.

Hard drive failed in my Ferrari One (the cheapest subnotebook available - 350€), called tech support in the afternoon, the next morning someone was at my place to pick the laptop. 
8 days later I had my laptop delivered back home with a new hard drive. Plus, every electronic equipment has at least 2 years warranty in the E.U.


Let's not forget that all those Apple-loving tech support comparisons are made in the U.S.A., and unfortunately that infects the general opinion throughout the whole world.


----------



## kevikev (Jul 29, 2010)

kevikev said:


> $999 for the 27" LED Cinema Display with 90% of the pixels of the 2560x1600 30" display.
> 
> Hopefully this means either an LED version of the 30" is coming or will drive the price of the 30" down.



Just read a disappointing blurb re: what the 27" LED means to the existing 24" and 30" models:


> For the record, the 27-inch display announcement marks the end of the 24- and 30-inch models. That's official, straight from Apple execs.


----------



## djisas (Jul 29, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Whats the warranty if your Mac pro breaks down ?. Just curious as with DELL they send some one to your house.



And even if it has warranty, chances are steve jobs will tell you it your own fault for misusing your hardware and charge you for fixing you machine, he has done it oh so many times, just like in ip4, its not their fault the device is crappy is the users fault for not using it has they want you too...

In an answer to someone questioning the choice between a 40" 1080 screen and a 27" with higher rz, why would i care for that extra rz if movies all come in 1080 or less, and you would also need a kick ass gc to power it, when the 40 gives you near twice the area and lowers your hardware requirements, not mention its actually a tv with many video inputs and decent speakers, and probably an image near as good...

It seems to me apple isnt getting much love these days...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 29, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> not sure actually. i believe there is the standard 1 year warranty on all issues and then you can buy more years sort of like insurance.



The build quality is good. However their support SUCKS and the OS is unstable as hell. Photoshop and Illustrator unexpectedly quit on me like CRAZY no matter what machine I'm on. Honestly I would buy a Mac Pro with windows 7 on it for a studio. That I wont argue. They have great build quality but the OS just plain sucks.

Oh and if Apple care is so great then why does the state of Florida not recognize their warranty program? I had to register my old laptop with a Georgia address!


----------



## Disparia (Jul 29, 2010)

^ Yeah, bootcamping 7 on my Mac Pro at work. Finally getting some work done now.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 29, 2010)

Jizzler said:


> ^ Yeah, bootcamping 7 on my Mac Pro at work. *Finally getting some work done now.*


----------



## Disparia (Jul 29, 2010)

Heh, tried for two months with OSX (10.5.x I think) but I just couldn't "get it".

Could have something to do with being a Windows user for 16 years, and only using the Mac Pro at my previous job for Folding, but still, 2 months! On top of that, felt slow and crashed about once/day.


----------



## mdm-adph (Jul 29, 2010)

Jizzler said:


> Heh, tried for two months with OSX (10.5.x I think) but I just couldn't "get it".
> 
> Could have something to do with being a Windows user for 16 years, and only using the Mac Pro at my previous job for Folding, but still, 2 months! On top of that, felt slow and crashed about once/day.



I question whatever the hell you were doing to your Mac to make it crash about once/day.  I've had an iMac for about a year now and can't remember the last time it crashed.


----------



## Disparia (Jul 29, 2010)

Adobe products (Photoshop, Illustrator, Dreamweaver), iTunes, browser with a dozen tabs open, VM (Linux x 1, XP x 1), handful of terminal windows, a little MS office, etc.

I do that now in bootcamped 7 with the exceptions: PuTTy instead of Terminal, VMware Server instead of VirtualBox, Media Player instead of iTunes, Outlook instead of in a browser tab. In addition, also have WCG going 24/7 on 50% cores (4 cores). Didn't have any distributed computing running in OSX.

But even if OSX ran smoothly 24/7 -and maybe it can, I'm not the first user on this machine- that's not my biggest problem with it. It's just not for me


----------



## Meizuman (Jul 29, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> lol at all the mac haters trying to come up with a reason to hate this lineup. face it, you want one!



I would like to have one only to smash it to pieces. I have Tried to use an iMac and I just can't stand it. Its irritating. 

EDIT: In fact I'm FORCED to use those things at school.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 29, 2010)

mdm-adph said:


> I question whatever the hell you were doing to your Mac to make it crash about once/day.  I've had an iMac for about a year now and can't remember the last time it crashed.



I crash mine a minimum of 3 times a day.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 30, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The build quality is good. However their support SUCKS and the OS is unstable as hell. Photoshop and Illustrator unexpectedly quit on me like CRAZY no matter what machine I'm on. Honestly I would buy a Mac Pro with windows 7 on it for a studio. That I wont argue. They have great build quality but the OS just plain sucks.
> 
> Oh and if Apple care is so great then why does the state of Florida not recognize their warranty program? I had to register my old laptop with a Georgia address!



The OS most certainly is not unstable. Photoshop and Illustrator crashing is Adobe's shitty coding, not OS X's. You were probably using the old PowerPC only version of Adobe on Intel macs, weren't you? I still have Leopard on my iMac, and it's the same install from when Leopard first released, and it runs perfectly stable, even in Adobe CS4. The only time I ever have to reboot is after an update that requires it.

As far as their service, I don't know. Never had to use it.

As for people comparing to self built, you can't do that. This is an OEM computer, you have to compare it to other OEMs. iMac is simply the best all-in-one out there, thanks to having a real screen.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 30, 2010)

Isn't Apple hating Adobe atm? 

All graphic designer should switch to Windows!


----------



## Meizuman (Jul 30, 2010)

Wile E said:


> The OS most certainly is not unstable. Photoshop and Illustrator crashing is Adobe's shitty coding, not OS X's. You were probably using the old PowerPC only version of Adobe on Intel macs, weren't you? I still have Leopard on my iMac, and it's the same install from when Leopard first released, and it runs perfectly stable, even in Adobe CS4. The only time I ever have to reboot is after an update that requires it.
> 
> As far as their service, I don't know. Never had to use it.
> 
> As for people comparing to self built, you can't do that. This is an OEM computer, you have to compare it to other OEMs. iMac is simply the best all-in-one out there, thanks to having a real screen.



CS4 in snow leopard = crash


----------



## Steevo (Jul 30, 2010)

Mac VS PC








Now upgrade the video card and DVD to Blu-ray









Yeah, plus that service call, as mac users "don't plug things in" they just don't do that".


----------



## wahdangun (Jul 30, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> of course, because you can build your own. but you are still willing to spend the same amount of money. so the price is not an issue. if you are talking value, well the Mac build quality is excellent, their tech support is superb and their software is fantastic. so price goes beyond simply the hardware.



well i hope its not a sarcasm, because if my memory retain, i'm still remember than iMAC plagued with yellow screen defect, overheating, and OSX is ship with outdated flash player that have huge security hole.

and i think Apple is no better than dell, HP, acer. so its no where excellent.
(except for its IPS display but they ruined it with glossy finish).

oh and i forget to add, led backlight is crap, CCFL FTW


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 30, 2010)

Meizuman said:


> CS4 in snow leopard = crash



Correction. CONSTANT crash.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 31, 2010)

So if Adobe is constantly crashing, but other apps aren't, how is it Apple's fault? Has Adobe tried to address the issue, or are they just trying to get people to upgrade to 5 and stopping updates on 4?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jul 31, 2010)

I have an update on apple's awesome quality on the new macbook pro. The ethernet does not work AT ALL. DHCP fails, static IP fails, it just doesn't work. The wireless works if you don't stress it. Under load you can not even browse the internet. And if you load it too long (a few mins) it crashes the connection. You have to restart airport and connect again, which takes 30 secs just to connect to the AP.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 31, 2010)

TheGuruStud said:


> I have an update on apple's awesome quality on the new macbook pro. The ethernet does not work AT ALL. DHCP fails, static IP fails, it just doesn't work. The wireless works if you don't stress it. Under load you can not even browse the internet. And if you load it too long (a few mins) it crashes the connection. You have to restart airport and connect again, which takes 30 secs just to connect to the AP.



you probably want to send that one back...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 31, 2010)

TheGuruStud said:


> I have an update on apple's awesome quality on the new macbook pro. The ethernet does not work AT ALL. DHCP fails, static IP fails, it just doesn't work. The wireless works if you don't stress it. Under load you can not even browse the internet. And if you load it too long (a few mins) it crashes the connection. You have to restart airport and connect again, which takes 30 secs just to connect to the AP.



I had a 1.33 12" Powerbook that did the same thing.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 1, 2010)

TheGuruStud said:


> I have an update on apple's awesome quality on the new macbook pro. The ethernet does not work AT ALL. DHCP fails, static IP fails, it just doesn't work. The wireless works if you don't stress it. Under load you can not even browse the internet. And if you load it too long (a few mins) it crashes the connection. You have to restart airport and connect again, which takes 30 secs just to connect to the AP.



ZOMG! You mean it's possible to get a defective product from a manufacturer? Surely you jest. 

Even the best manufacturers of any product have defects. Your single experience doesn't account for the entire brand.


----------



## HillBeast (Aug 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> ZOMG! You mean it's possible to get a defective product from a manufacturer? Surely you jest.
> 
> Even the best manufacturers of any product have defects. Your single experience doesn't account for the entire brand.



Yeah but I have seen alot of Macs where the Ethernet craps out in them. The most annoying thing is because they have no ethernet LEDs, you can't tell if it's a hardware fault or not.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 1, 2010)

And I've seen a lot of Dells or HPs or acers, etc., etc. that had ethernet crap out on them.


----------



## shevanel (Aug 1, 2010)

I once had a G4 an ipod touch and an iphone. I'll never own another Apple product unless it's free.


----------



## HillBeast (Aug 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> And I've seen a lot of Dells or HPs or acers, etc., etc. that had ethernet crap out on them.



Yeah but my point wasn't that Apples ethernet is more likely to break, my point is that it's harder to diagnose the fault on a Mac because they have a pathological hatred towards LEDs and letting the user know what the computer is doing.


----------



## wahdangun (Aug 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> ZOMG! You mean it's possible to get a defective product from a manufacturer? Surely you jest.
> 
> Even the best manufacturers of any product have defects. Your single experience doesn't account for the entire brand.



yups you are right but the problem is, apple user or apple itself always denying that they have defective product, just take example with their iPHONE 4G antenna problem, iMAC yellow screen, iPHONE3G/iPAD over heating problem or even their security hole in OSX, they even blamed the user for their mistake like "your holding it wrong" meme,


----------



## TheGuruStud (Aug 1, 2010)

Ethernet physically works you just can't make a connection. Both seem to be software issues. It's not surprising b/c they don't care just like the iphone. They were told about the antenna issue a long time ago and ignored it.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 1, 2010)

shevanel said:


> I'll never own another Apple product unless it's free.



That's sad. You'll be missing out on some mind-blowing technology. No gadget so far other than the iPod Touch made by jaw drop (figuratively )


----------



## Wile E (Aug 2, 2010)

HillBeast said:


> Yeah but my point wasn't that Apples ethernet is more likely to break, my point is that it's harder to diagnose the fault on a Mac because they have a pathological hatred towards LEDs and letting the user know what the computer is doing.


Fair enough. I have resorted to software that runs in the menu bar to keep track of mine, so I can understand the point. It's just not something I worry about on my end.



wahdangun said:


> yups you are right but the problem is, apple user or apple itself always denying that they have defective product, just take example with their iPHONE 4G antenna problem, iMAC yellow screen, iPHONE3G/iPAD over heating problem or even their security hole in OSX, they even blamed the user for their mistake like "your holding it wrong" meme,


Antenna problem = Yep, you're right. They definitely dropped the ball.

iMac yellow screen = they addressed the issue for anyone that complained. I don't see how that's a denial.

iPhone/iPad overheating problem = I haven't seen anyone that's complaining of this mention what conditions they were using their equipment in aside from "direct sunlight", so I can't comment. It says right in the manual that the upper operating range is 95f. So if they were using it in direct sunlight in 95 degree weather, it's not a problem, just a way to complain about Apple. If it's happening in significantly lower temps, it's an issue. Even if it is out of spec, how many other similar devices would have reliability issues in the same conditions? The primary focus of complaints is the eBook factor. Most complaints say that ebook readers can handle it, so if the iPad is such a great ebook reader, why can't it? It's just a troll lawsuit from what I can see so far.

OSX security holes = yep. It's only as matter of time before somebody finds an auto running exploit. I've been saying it for years. Mac viruses are coming.

No, Apple is not perfect, but they are also not the only ones that try to deny design flaws. How many times has Dell done it? Or HP? They just don't get the negative press that Apple does. Apple is just everybody's favorite whipping boy in this industry. It's like reverse fanboyism, especially on PC sites. Anti-Apple zealotry is every bit as bad as the pro-Apple zealotry. 

They aren't any different than any other OEM, except maybe in marketing.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Anti-Apple zealotry is every bit as bad as the pro-Apple zealotry.



I wouldnt go THAT far.....



































































And about 20 more can be seen here...

http://www.theapplecollection.com/Collection/objects/tattoo.shtml


----------



## Wile E (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm talking in principle. The idea of being that adamantly anti-Apple, is just as bad as being blindly only-Apple.


----------



## a_ump (Aug 2, 2010)

ooooo aaaahhh, so much graphics power!, an HD 5670 to play the already poorly performing games compatible with mac on 24" and 27" high res monitors. And only for $1499 or more. what a deal!

sorry, excuse the bash but i can't help myself XD


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 2, 2010)

It really saddens me how a few extreme nuts can really cause such a negative backlash. I can't really comment on Apple's advertising, as it's almost non existant here. No, their products are not all powerful and God's gift to man. They have their advantages, and disadvantages. Just like any other product. I've been using both platforms for years, and probably will keep doing so. Play to the strengths of each.

Just curious as to how people get a Mac to crash that often. Haven't gotten that right, nor the multiple mac users I know of. I'm very sure it's possible though. Is Adobe software the common factor?


----------



## a_ump (Aug 2, 2010)

the only thing i have against macs, or apple really, is the OUTRAGEOUS pricing that we all know very well. Seriously. 27", i5, HD 5750 for $1,999? please, you could build the same system on newegg for 900-1100 i bet. 

Their products are quality, but not to the level of their pricetag. I also don't understand why anyone would purchase a mac for things beside a workstation. And in that respect wouldn't you want an actual workstation graphic card? and not a gaming one, which is a very moot strength seeing as how with that hardware in a PC, you'd get twice the performance of the mac.

I just felt...limited i suppose during my use of the mac, whereas with my pc i feel in total control of it in everyway and know it's ins and outs. Honestly it just BLOWS my mind how apple is even still selling mac's at their price point with the limited hardware they offer.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 2, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> It really saddens me how a few extreme nuts can really cause such a negative backlash. I can't really comment on Apple's advertising, as it's almost non existant here. No, their products are not all powerful and God's gift to man. They have their advantages, and disadvantages. Just like any other product. I've been using both platforms for years, and probably will keep doing so. Play to the strengths of each.


Yeah, I don't understand the logic either. Every type of system has it's pros and cons. The anti-"insert whatever brand here" people get pretty silly sometimes. 

I use both PCs and Macs, and I love both for different reasons. I would really like to grab a new iMac to replace my 4 year old model. It has served it's purposes perfectly, and actually continues to do so. No, it's not a gamer, but that was never it's intended purpose.



King Wookie said:


> Just curious as to how people get a Mac to crash that often. Haven't gotten that right, nor the multiple mac users I know of. I'm very sure it's possible though. *Is Adobe software the common factor?*


Generally speaking.

I don't manage to crash any of my computers very often. 9/10 times it's my fault or a 3rd party program/driver's fault on PC and Mac both.



a_ump said:


> the only thing i have against macs, or apple really, is the OUTRAGEOUS pricing that we all know very well. Seriously. 27", i5, HD 5750 for $1,999? please, you could build the same system on newegg for 900-1100 i bet.
> 
> Their products are quality, but not to the level of their pricetag. I also don't understand why anyone would purchase a mac for things beside a workstation. And in that respect wouldn't you want an actual workstation graphic card? and not a gaming one, which is a very moot strength seeing as how with that hardware in a PC, you'd get twice the performance of the mac.
> 
> I just felt...limited i suppose during my use of the mac, whereas with my pc i feel in total control of it in everyway and know it's ins and outs. Honestly it just BLOWS my mind how apple is even still selling mac's at their price point with the limited hardware they offer.


But the prices are fair. First off, you get a 27" *IPS* screen. Huge difference in quality to the typical tn-film. Secondly, you can't generally build your own all-in-one. If it's not an all-in-one, it's the wrong market. People considering buying an all-in-one are generally looking for that formfactor very specifically. When I bought my iMac in 06, I bought it because I specifically wanted an all-in-one, not a tower or the likes. It happened to be the best all-in-one out at the time. Lastly, these are OEM systems we are talking about. You can't compare a self-built to OEM. Again, 2 different markets. You have to compare this to HPs or Dells or the like.

The only thing that Apple has that's overpriced is their Laptops, really. Everything else lines up in price with the hardware and features you get.


----------



## a_ump (Aug 2, 2010)

hmmm i sleepiness agrees with ur statement. N dam i'm dying to see this IPS screen hype i've been hearing about for years. Got the nice TN film screen. But then i don't want to see it bc then i'll feel the need to upgrade.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 2, 2010)

a_ump said:


> hmmm i sleepiness agrees with ur statement. N dam i'm dying to see this IPS screen hype i've been hearing about for years. Got the nice TN film screen. But then i don't want to see it bc then i'll feel the need to upgrade.



Trust me, if you are happy with yours, never look at an IPS screen. Your wallet will hate you. lol.


----------



## a_ump (Aug 2, 2010)

haha i don't doubt it. , i was happy with my 8800GTS until i saw my brother run crysis with 2xAA, ultra at 1680x1050. then he got me my HD 5770 which does suffice for me......for now XD


----------

